# Бактерии против грыжи



## Буся (11 Мар 2011)

НАРОД! Смотрите, что мне подруга из Москвы пишет : "Я тут читала про новый метод лечения,бактерии каких то запускают и они съедают грыжу"  Это чегой то такое??!!:prankster2::prankster2: Уважаемые специалисты, это что??!!


----------



## aiste (11 Мар 2011)

*Боли в ноге, причина*



буся написал(а):


> НАРОД! Смотрите, что мне подруга из Москвы пишет : "Я тут читала про новый метод лечения,бактерии каких то запускают и они съедают грыжу"  Это чегой то такое??!!:prankster2::prankster2: Уважаемые специалисты, это что??!!


 glavnoje ctob vmeste s pozvonkom nesjeli.....ctoto neveritsia.....a bilobi neplocho:blush200:


----------



## Maxwell (11 Мар 2011)

*Боли в ноге, причина*

я слышал, но иньекция бактерий стоит 3000 рэ а антибиотик, чтоб потом их убить 300 000 рэ. Но я думаю что цефабол ни чем не хуже.


----------



## Доктор Попов (11 Мар 2011)

*Боли в ноге, причина*



буся написал(а):


> "Я тут читала про новый метод лечения,бактерии каких то запускают и они съедают грыжу"


 
Я тут в Москву собрался, подскажите где такие чудеса творят? Не грех будет на старости лет поучиться! Хотя скорее всего очередная дурь.


----------



## Буся (12 Мар 2011)

*Боли в ноге, причина*



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Я тут в Москву собрался, подскажите где такие чудеса творят? Не грех будет на старости лет поучиться! Хотя скорее всего очередная дурь.


 
 Не знаю, я ее просила  ссылку кинуть, а она говорит, в журнале каком-то прочитала 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  в 13:59 ---------- Предыдущее сообщение размещено  в 13:54 ----------

Вот! Нашла!
http://www.medikforum.ru/news/medicine_news/6027-mezhpozvonochnuyu-gryzhu-skormyat-bakteriyam.html
Вот еще цитата:"
Грыжи часто образуются в возрасте 30-50 лет у мужчин. Примерно один из десяти случаев требует операции. Новое же средство, разработанное японской фармацевтической компанией Seikagaku, призвано полностью имитировать эффект операции. Итак, основной ингредиент инъекции - хондроитиназа ABC – энзим, производимый бактериями.

Впрыскивание данного энзима в мягкий центр межпозвоночного диска позволяет растворить основные соединения, которые можно найти внутри диска, - хондроитин сульфат, дерматан сульфат и гиалуроновую кислоту.

В Японии уже было проведено испытание инъекции на 195 пациентах. Половине из них дали инъекцию, а второй – плацебо. Эффект оказался поразительным. Соединение растворяло только выпирающий материал, не затрагивая остальной диск и окружающие его ткани."


----------



## Maxwell (12 Мар 2011)

"Ученые говорят, что бактерии съедают только мягкие ткани" на сколько мягкие? Я хочу быть подопытным!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  в 15:37 ---------- Предыдущее сообщение размещено  в 15:28 ----------

http://www.beka.ru/php/content.php?id=578


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Мар 2011)

Есть такое украинское слово - "брехня"!


----------



## Maxwell (12 Мар 2011)

не нашел я на их сайте такую информацию


----------



## Доктор Попов (12 Мар 2011)

Подождите пока в подопытные записываться.
В ссылке написано, что это препарат For in vitro research use only, not for diagnostic or therapeutic use. This product is not a medical device. 
Убедитесь сами http://www.seikagakubb.co.jp/bio/04prod/01_info/info157/zymoly_100T_attach.pdf


----------



## Буся (12 Мар 2011)

Будем надеяться, что in vitro research пройдут успешно и мы получим панацею.. Мечтааа...


----------



## Семен (13 Мар 2011)

in vitro, как я это понимаю -"в  пробирке". То есть нет никаких докзательство того что это будет работаь в организме, так как же как и обратно


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (14 Мар 2011)

А с чего это вы взяли, что вводятся собственно бактерии? Ясно же сказано: "Хондроитиназа ABC – энзим, производимый бактериями". Т.е. сначала бактерии в питательной среде производят хондроитиназу, ее выделяют в чистом виде и вводят в область МПД. Вполне нормальная идея, такая же, как и применение других протеолитических ферментов, таких как карипазим. Там весь вопрос в операции по введению данных веществ в диск или грыжу (поди, попади!) и дозе (никому бы не хотелось растворить диск полностью). В Японии проводят очень много работ по энзимам и протеазам и есть определенные успешные наработки по безоперационному лечению абдоминальных спаек. Думаю, когда это исследование будет закончено, они получат вполне достойный продукт в виде медицинской технологии, способной заменить операции с открытым доступом. Вопрос времени.


----------



## Буся (14 Мар 2011)

Вот здорово! Отрадно, что медицина движется все таки вперед Хотя, мой муж говорит, дельцы от фармакологии не пропустят такие технологие в широкий доступ, а то разорятся..


----------



## Нюшка (14 Мар 2011)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Там весь вопрос в операции по введению данных веществ в диск или грыжу (поди, попади!) и дозе (никому бы не хотелось растворить диск полностью).


 
А в чем проблема-то? Блокаду ж под КТ конторолем делают...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Мар 2011)

НЮШКА написал(а):


> А в чем проблема-то? Блокаду ж под КТ конторолем делают...


 
Хондроитиназа - растворитель, растворяющий, как надо полагать из этих неясных сообщений, только хрящевую ткань. Соответственно, точное попадание в грыжевое выпячиваение имеет принципиальное значение. Блокаду я вам сделаю и без КТ, а вот ввести препарат точно в зону на глубине более 7 см, не попав в нерв, связки и оболочки спиного мозга - тут одним врачебным исскуством не обойдешься.


----------



## Лилу (15 Авг 2011)

Есть такое дело и в Москве, доктор Коновалов делает такие уколы


----------



## ilya 34 (5 Авг 2012)

*Японцы научились лечить грыжи межпозвонковых дисков*

Новое средство для лечения грыжи межпозвонковых дисков было создано японской фармацевтической компанией. В его состав входит энзим (фермент), производимый бактериями, применяется оно в форме инъекции.
Испытания препарата были проведены при участии 195 пациентов, его эффективность удивила даже разработчиков. При введении инъекций растворялся только выпирающий материал, не затрагивая остальной диск и окружающие ткани.
При грыже межпозвонкового диска помогала всего одна инъекция. Бактериальные энзимы способны буквально переваривать ткань, образующую грыжу. Вследствие этого выпирающая ткань перестает сдавливать окружающие нервы.
Межпозвонковые диски представляют собой фиброзно-хрящевые образования из студенистого ядра и кольцевидных пластинок, которые располагаются между позвонками. При нагрузках внешняя стенка диска, фиброзное кольцо, становится тоньше, и ядро начинает выпирать.
При этом грыжа сдавливает корешки спинного мозга, из-за чего появляется сильная боль. При сдавливании нервов в нижней части спины болевые ощущения могут возникать в ногах.
Напомним, как сообщалось ранее, для того, чтобы каждый желающий смог получить полноценное лечение в Японии, страна вводит полугодовые медицинские визы.

Источник: flistnews.com


----------



## Andrey108 (6 Янв 2013)

Лилу написал(а):


> Есть такое дело и в Москве, доктор Коновалов делает такие уколы


поподробней можно ?


----------



## жихарка (7 Янв 2013)

Лилу написал(а):


> Есть такое дело и в Москве, доктор Коновалов делает такие уколы


Не нужно лгать только  и давать страждущим ложную надежду!!!


----------



## Andrey108 (7 Янв 2013)

вот нашел статью на ихнем сайте, похоже они уже получили разрешение на использование этого метода http://www.seikagaku.co.jp/english/pdf/98.pdf , хоть я в английском не силен, но понял что только буквально неделю назад они получили это разрешение. может и до нас доберется этот метод... можно только порадоваться, япошки умницы. может кто и статью переведет


----------



## Andrey108 (9 Янв 2013)

и еще вопрос- если энзим растворяет только выпирающую ткань диска , то чем она отличается от невыпирающей ?


----------



## kuzuk (14 Фев 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> и еще вопрос- если энзим растворяет только выпирающую ткань диска , то чем она отличается от невыпирающей ?


Тоже сразу подумал об этом. Смею предположить, что отличается размером суммы которую надо выложить за укол антидота


----------



## Andrey108 (18 Май 2013)

кто знает английский, моглиб написать им или можно поучавствовать в клинических испытаниях этого метода ?


----------



## Maxwell (18 Май 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> вот нашел статью на ихнем сайте, похоже они уже получили разрешение на использование этого метода http://www.seikagaku.co.jp/english/pdf/98.pdf , хоть я в английском не силен, но понял что только буквально неделю назад они получили это разрешение. может и до нас доберется этот метод... можно только порадоваться, япошки умницы. может кто и статью переведет


К стати япошки ещё и под пломбу зуба у собаки положили коллаген с каким-то препаратом и через месяц это место заросло новой зубной тканью. И от рака они нашли средство, которое валялось в каждой аптеке за копейки для лечения какой-то детской болезни.
Добавлено: May 18, 2013 5:30 PM


Andrey108 написал(а):


> кто знает английский, моглиб написать им или можно поучавствовать в клинических испытаниях этого метода ?


Я что-то не могу найти их электронный адрес.


----------



## Andrey108 (18 Май 2013)

Maxwell написал(а):


> К стати япошки ещё и под пломбу зуба у собаки положили коллаген с каким-то препаратом и через месяц это место заросло новой зубной тканью. И от рака они нашли средство, которое валялось в каждой аптеке за копейки для лечения какой-то детской болезни.
> Добавлено: May 18, 2013 5:30 PM
> 
> Я что-то не могу найти их электронный адрес.


*Seikagaku Corporation Investor Relations" *<ir@seikagaku.co.jp


----------



## Maxwell (19 Май 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> и еще вопрос- если энзим растворяет только выпирающую ткань диска , то чем она отличается от невыпирающей ?


Не выпирающая не омывается спинной жидкостью
Добавлено: May 19, 2013 5:07 AM
Тело письма: "I want to be a guinea: http://www.seikagaku.co.jp/english/pdf/98.pdf.
Help them to become.
I'm from Russia."
Добавлено: May 19, 2013 5:10 AM
Кусочек машинного перевода: "Характеристики SI-6603
Поясничные грыжи диска является частичное выпячивание студенистого ядра в центре каждого
межпозвоночного диска или фиброзного кольца, внешний слой диска. В результате давление на
спинного причины нерва, боль и онемение. SI-6603 представляет собой фермент, названный condoliase
что специфически разрушает гликозаминогликанов (ГАГ), которые являются основными компонентами
студенистого ядра.Инъекции SI-6603 в межпозвоночный диск может вызвать
уменьшение давления на нервы, сокращая студенистого ядра через унижающие
GAG, в результате облегчение от боли. Потому что SI-6603 не расщепляют белки, это
думал, не имеют никакого влияния на окружающие ткани, такие как нервы." - похоже что механизм уменьшения протрузий тот же что и при вапоризации.


----------



## Andrey108 (19 Июн 2013)

новости по єтому вопросу  http://www.seikagaku.co.jp/english/pdf/104.pdf

уважаемые администраторы похоже эта ветка больше подходит для ветки"методы лечения грыж.оперативное лечение"


----------



## Andrey108 (20 Июл 2013)

уважаемые врачи, что слышно об этой  методике, применяется она уже ?


----------



## Andrey108 (7 Авг 2013)

свежие новости по єтому вопросу
http://www.seikagaku.co.jp/english/pdf/110.pdf


----------



## Sonya Koshkina (7 Авг 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> свежие новости по єтому вопросу
> http://www.seikagaku.co.jp/english/pdf/110.pdf


Публикуются результаты третьего этапа испытаний. Тринадцать недель прошло после инъекций. В рандомизированном двойном слепом плацебоконтролируемом исследовании приняло участие 163 пациента с протрузиями. По сравнению с группой плацебо с уверенностью определяется положительный результат, выраженный в уменьшении интенсивности болей в нижних конечностях (имеются в виду корешковые боли? Пациенты подобрались только с поясничными грыжами?). Энзим хорошо растворяет такие сложные составляющие пульпозного ядра диска, как гиалуроновая кислота и сульфат хондроитина, не разрушая при этом белок, что дает основания предполагать безопасность инъекции для окружающих тканей, таких, как нервы, компоненты крови и т.д.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Окт 2013)

Sonya Koshkina написал(а):


> растворяет такие сложные составляющие пульпозного ядра диска, как гиалуроновая кислота и сульфат хондроитина, не разрушая при этом белок, что дает основания предполагать безопасность инъекции для окружающих тканей, таких, как нервы, компоненты крови и т.д.


интересно если это вещество через эпидуральный катетер подводить к самой грыже (эпидуральный невролиз), по идее она будет уменьшаться


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Окт 2013)

Sonya Koshkina написал(а):


> растворяет такие сложные составляющие пульпозного ядра диска, как гиалуроновая кислота и сульфат хондроитина, не разрушая при этом белок, что дает основания предполагать безопасность инъекции для окружающих тканей, таких, как нервы, компоненты крови и т.д.


Очень странное действие. Во первых, это и так расстворы, а во вторых, это важнейшие вещества для восстановительного процесса хряща, которые даже пытаются называть хондропротекторами и создают на их основе целые классы препаратов. Возможно сложности перевода?


----------



## Andrey108 (15 Окт 2013)

в общем это обыкновенная нуклеопластика типа вапоризации, снижающая давление в ядре , за счет этого протрузия втянется. при грыжах наверно не поможет..


----------

